# Dutch Practice and coffee meetup?



## Dutchista112 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am a recent expat from the US living in Amsterdam. It has been about six months since I made the leap abroad. Lately, I have really been trying to work hard on getting better at the Dutch language. Is there anyone in the Amsterdam area who would like to meet up with me for coffee this Saturday, November 8 to sit and speak Dutch with me? It is not yet so advanced so please be patient. Thanks in advance!

- Kate -


----------

